# Just listed on e-bay



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140121598204

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140121598204
> 
> :lol: :lol:


It's an invalid item now. Go on, what was it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Item removed


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Pleeeaaaaasee someone say what it was :!:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It was a listing on e-bay for a picture of the Liverpool champions league winning tour bus which was all liveried up and ready to go, posted by an Evertonian.

The questions and answers were incredibly funny and the highest bid got to Â£48k the guy then removed it because it was getting out of hand.


----------

